# How to disable a keyboard on a laptop



## rustit (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a compaq presario 2500 laptop with a damaged keyboard and i want to disable it and install an external one. How can i disable the keyboard of the laptop? Thanks in advance.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

They arent hard to replace, but it might default to the external automatically. Otherwise, check your bios menus for an option, or the device manager might let you disable the board.


----------



## carnelian (Jul 12, 2006)

rustit said:


> I have a compaq presario 2500 laptop with a damaged keyboard and i want to disable it and install an external one. How can i disable the keyboard of the laptop? Thanks in advance.


I'm no doubt being ignorant but I note you have XP so what is wrong with just plugging in an external keyboard and automatially using it. There is no installation needed for most keyboards. I know the laptop keyboard is still "live" but you won't be touching it. I am doing exactly that now for this message. Forgive me if I've missed something, I feel like the weather at the moment - a bit dull!


----------



## rustit (Feb 18, 2007)

the keyboard has a pressed blocked key, and it should be disabled from the laptop. I´ll try that of the bios. thanks.


----------



## rustit (Feb 18, 2007)

there is no option on the bios to disable the keyboard.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Your only option will be unplugging the wire(s) under the keyboard. If you are going to open it up, might as well look into a replacement keyboard.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree- replacement laptop keyboards are not typically expensive, and if you use a disassembly guide, they can be painless to replace.


----------



## rustit (Feb 18, 2007)

i will try to unplug the wires, thanks for your help.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

The ribbon cable for that is easy pulling out, and a real dog putting back.


----------



## pineza (Nov 28, 2008)

I had this problem recently and I found the answer here:

http://www.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~motl/hp-keyboard/compaq-presario.html

The idea is simple and the ribbon cable comes out if you pull lightly up the white rectanglular clip. (Note it doesn't completely come off so don't break it! It just loosens the ribbon). To put it back in, just align and push the ribbon cable all the way in and press the clip down again.
What the guy describes in the above page really solves the problem and you might save yourself from buying a new keyboard - unless of course you got a broken key or something.

If the keyboard is broken then you can remove the ribbon cable and leave it as such. Then any external keyboard will be recognized and be used. Unless you remove the ribbon cable you can't disable the onboard keyboard.

Just my two cents thought....


----------

